# bolens pto



## mikeb4270 (Jul 29, 2014)

I found a tiller # 18322 like new, I need a pto kit # 18318 and left and right hitch arms # 1733854 & 5. I have a 1402 with manual trans . Any help would be great, have a great day!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
I just saw one, on Ebay,today....But it ain't cheap..$200 !


----------



## mikeb4270 (Jul 29, 2014)

*pto*

Hi, thanks for the reply.. I looked on e bay and can't find it, What exactly was it called on e bay? Thanks again, Mike


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I googled the kit # you posted and it popped up as rear PTO kit for bolens.


----------

